# new LOTR fabrics



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2017)

just in at the quilt shop. 
expensive, but will make some nice custom pillows and mugs. 
perfect for the ultimate LOTR fan!


----------



## Peeb (Nov 4, 2017)

Made me smile.  The kids loved this SO much when they first came out.

YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2017)

You'll have to show us what the wife comes up with, using all of this!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 15, 2017)

terri said:


> You'll have to show us what the wife comes up with, using all of this!


The wife started on a cup.




Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Dec 15, 2017)

Ha!    Awesome.   She is so creative.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 15, 2017)

Some other recent cup projects









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 16, 2017)

Some more new stuff





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2017)

Fert cup!!!


----------

